# Considering another Have for my 18 mo Havanese



## JoanB22 (Aug 29, 2021)

I have raised my 18 mo old Havanese bought through a breeder from 10 wks. and am very close to her as a retired recent widow that lives aaline in my. Home.. She was the runt of the litter and she immediately chose me on my first visit. She and I walk alot in our dog friendly neighborhood ((I only have courtyard), play , learn tricks and hang out together most days with the exception of errands. She is timid but so sweet and a joy to have in my life. She likes to be around poeple although there are only a few she willnot duck and run from if they try to pet her. She adores a havanese she matches in age. I even take her to a dog “nanny” one whole day weekly at her home to have her around her cavalier and another adult . It took Emmy 6 mos. to really enjoy these outings but she now gets excited when I take her. We also completed 2 levels of obedience classes and she loved the little dogs but avoided all others. I am considering adopting a rescue Have or buy a young Have adult if I can find one as I think she would enjoy the company if the right match but although Emmy is spayed also wonder if gender would be factor. I would really appreciate input from this forum .


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It's great having two, but double the work!!! 😁 Scout was about 1.5 years old when we got Truffles. They are inseparable and play constantly. Having a male and female has been perfect. I'm thinking two females might try to compete. I've heard females can have an attitude which is true of Truffles. We also had two males for awhile that got along well.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Get another dog if YOU want another dog, don't get it because you think your dog wants/ needs a companion - they might be fine with another dog, but they're also perfectly happy being an only.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have to warn you that getting a dog as a "companion" for your current dog is never, EVER a good idea. Dogs don't think like that. They never appreciate it. Most dogs are MUCH happier as "Only dogs" with their human (or humans). And there is NOTHING wrong with an adult dog who does not want to "play with other dogs. Not every human wants to be social with strangers either! Some of us are extroverts, and others are not. That is not necessarily a "problem" unless the people in her life make it one!

Now, if *YOU* want another dog... that is a completely different story. Just as if parents decide they want a second child. Do it for yourself, not for the first dog! You can make it work, and you can BOTh enjoy the experience! However, it would be easiest on your girl to introduce a puppy, rather than an adult dog. And in the case of a female dog who already is not in love with the idea of other dogs, a nice, laid back MALE puppy is probably your best bet, Females who don't get along can get into AWFUL clashes.

I would find a good breeder, tell them that you are interested in adding another dog to your family, and have them help you choose the best fit for you and your girl!


----------



## JoanB22 (Aug 29, 2021)

Heather's said:


> It's great having two, but double the work!!! 😁 Scout was about 1.5 years old when we got Truffles. They are inseparable and play constantly. Having a male and female has been perfect. I'm thinking two females might try to compete. I've heard females can have an attitude which is true of Truffles. We also had two males for awhile that got along well.





krandall said:


> I have to warn you that getting a dog as a "companion" for your current dog is never, EVER a good idea. Dogs don't think like that. They never appreciate it. Most dogs are MUCH happier as "Only dogs" with their human (or humans). And there is NOTHING wrong with an adult dog who does not want to "play with other dogs. Not every human wants to be social with strangers either! Some of us are extroverts, and others are not. That is not necessarily a "problem" unless the people in her life make it one!
> 
> Now, if *YOU* want another dog... that is a completely different story. Just as if parents decide they want a second child. Do it for yourself, not for the first dog! You can make it work, and you can BOTh enjoy the experience! However, it would be easiest on your girl to introduce a puppy, rather than an adult dog. And in the case of a female dog who already is not in love with the idea of other dogs, a nice, laid back MALE puppy is probably your best bet, Females who don't get along can get into AWFUL clashes.
> 
> I would find a good breeder, tell them that you are interested in adding another dog to your family, and have them help you choose the best fit for you and your girl!


----------



## JoanB22 (Aug 29, 2021)

Heather's said:


> It's great having two, but double the work!!! 😁 Scout was about 1.5 years old when we got Truffles. They are inseparable and play constantly. Having a male and female has been perfect. I'm thinking two females might try to compete. I've heard females can have an attitude which is true of Truffles. We also had two males for awhile that got along well.


Thank you Heather. Those are good points for me to consider.


----------



## Max the Great (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi! I put in a vote for having two. They are so cute and pretty entertaining to watch together. It brings me so much joy to see them cuddled up napping or wrestling around the living room playing tug-o-war with toys daily. Also a lot less guilt when we go out of town or out a lot on busy days because they have each other.

We got Piper two years after Max. She was a puppy when we brought her home so I’m not sure how the dynamic would be with two mature dogs. All I can say is that even to this day Piper is still “the little sister” that looks to Max to see how it’s done.

In the first year or so I worried that Piper was a little too “alpha” and maybe Max was unhappy but over the years I’ve seen their bond grow stronger.

She waits for him refusing to go on a walk without her bestie. When she hurt her paw a few months ago, he was right there worried about her and licking her. He calms her anxiety at the groomers so we request they be put in the same kennel together.

Just my opinion, but I also think this breed is highly social and intelligent so whereas Max used to sit and paw at me under my desk to entertain him, he now has a 24/7 buddy.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Although two dogs may be best buddies, there is a pretty good chance that may not happen. Therefore, I would be prepared for that and go into this not expecting that to happen. I would also never get a second dog to alleviate guilt when leaving them. Aside from extra work for two dogs, I would be prepared that finding someone to care for two dogs when you need it may be more difficult than one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Although two dogs may be best buddies, there is a pretty good chance that may not happen. Therefore, I would be prepared for that and go into this not expecting that to happen. I would also never get a second dog to alleviate guilt when leaving them. Aside from extra work for two dogs, I would be prepared that finding someone to care for two dogs when you need it may be more difficult than one.


THIS!!!


----------



## JoanB22 (Aug 29, 2021)

Max the Great said:


> Hi! I put in a vote for having two. They are so cute and pretty entertaining to watch together. It brings me so much joy to see them cuddled up napping or wrestling around the living room playing tug-o-war with toys daily. Also a lot less guilt when we go out of town or out a lot on busy days because they have each other.
> 
> We got Piper two years after Max. She was a puppy when we brought her home so I’m not sure how the dynamic would be with two mature dogs. All I can say is that even to this day Piper is still “the little sister” that looks to Max to see how it’s done.
> 
> ...


I loved your stories about Max and Piper . What a sweet pair. I realize from the responses I’m getting that matching dogs can be complicated . Your little furbabies are obviously quite happy.


mudpuppymama said:


> Although two dogs may be best buddies, there is a pretty good chance that may not happen. Therefore, I would be prepared for that and go into this not expecting that to happen. I would also never get a second dog to alleviate guilt when leaving them. Aside from extra work for two dogs, I would be prepared that finding someone to care for two dogs when you need it may be more difficult than one.


I am so glad that I asked this forum for feedback as I was approaching this commitment with the wrong perspective . I naively assumed that Emmy would love to have a 24 hr partner but did not take into consideration that she never has indicated that through her behavior. I have appreciated her just the way she is but took her to the dog nanny in case I want or need to be away from her a few days and don’t want her to be afraid. But I nevet thought about the fact that she never is relunctant to leave on the few play dates we have and how she often lets me know when time to go if we linger more than an hr.Also, I neglected considering she willnot always be a pup nor will I always be the same age or enjoy some of the physical or financial resources I can depend on today.. My dearest Emmy has been my companion through my first two yrs of the loss of my husband coupled with the pandemic and adapting to a crazy world we are all trying to navigate today. I have never lived with a dog so loving, intelligent and adaptable to my needs as well as able to bring laughter every single day. I think that we will be fine as is. Thank you for your response.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I think it’s wonderful when two Havanese do become good friends! I know chances are good that Sundance will get along with just about any second dog we get, because he does really enjoy the company of other dogs and makes dog and human friends easily. He has been left home alone with another dog by a pet sitter and does much better than when he’s left home alone by himself. Even though I know this, I still wouldn’t get a second dog for Sundance, because it doesn’t take into account the other dog or puppy. We hope to work with a breeder who is experienced in making good family matches, but there is a chance the new puppy won’t be as excited about Sundance as he is about a new puppy, and the new puppy will have its own individual personality. And there’s a chance that once a couple of weeks have passed and the novelty of a playmate has worn off, Sundance will lose interest and prefer being the center of attention. The way I look at it is, do I still want a second Havanese if it turns out I have to pay daycare/pet sitter costs for two, they don’t care about each other at all, do I have space to gate/crate/contain them separately, and can I manage the time commitment of a puppy while still making sure Sundance gets the attention he needs? For me the answer is yes, but there were some timing issues with DS and we finally decided this year was a good time. Now I’m waiting until DD has her driver’s license (which will be in just a couple of months! ) because I’ll be able to take evening classes with Sundance and a puppy class when she can drive herself to dance/activities every day.

IMo, definitely get a second puppy if you want one! Just consider, do you still want a second puppy if it turns out they don’t become friends? If the puppy doesn’t provide her the companionship you’re hoping for, and you won’t feel regret, you should get another Havanese! I’m really looking forward to having another to bring its own individual personality to our family, I know it will be a lot of fun. But it’s also okay to enjoy just one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jbrasier said:


> I loved your stories about Max and Piper . What a sweet pair. I realize from the responses I’m getting that matching dogs can be complicated . Your little furbabies are obviously quite happy.
> 
> 
> I am so glad that I asked this forum for feedback as I was approaching this commitment with the wrong perspective . I naively assumed that Emmy would love to have a 24 hr partner but did not take into consideration that she never has indicated that through her behavior. I have appreciated her just the way she is but took her to the dog nanny in case I want or need to be away from her a few days and don’t want her to be afraid. But I nevet thought about the fact that she never is relunctant to leave on the few play dates we have and how she often lets me know when time to go if we linger more than an hr.Also, I neglected considering she willnot always be a pup nor will I always be the same age or enjoy some of the physical or financial resources I can depend on today.. My dearest Emmy has been my companion through my first two yrs of the loss of my husband coupled with the pandemic and adapting to a crazy world we are all trying to navigate today. I have never lived with a dog so loving, intelligent and adaptable to my needs as well as able to bring laughter every single day. I think that we will be fine as is. Thank you for your response.



I love what you have to say about your wonderful girl!!! IF you decide at some point that you want another, I am SURE you can find one that she will adapt to, and that with the help of a good breeder, you can find one that she will get along with, even if they aren't "bosom buddies". Probably the BEST way to get a congenial pair is to go back to your original breeder, because she will have a good idea of the temperament of your Emmy. If that isn't a possibility, another good breeder, with good input from you, should still be able to help you make a good match. Most Havanese adapt well to a puppy of the opposite sex. (or a boy to another boy, but in this case, that isn't what you have!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I think it’s wonderful when two Havanese do become good friends! I know chances are good that Sundance will get along with just about any second dog we get, because he does really enjoy the company of other dogs and makes dog and human friends easily. He has been left home alone with another dog by a pet sitter and does much better than when he’s left home alone by himself. Even though I know this, I still wouldn’t get a second dog for Sundance, because it doesn’t take into account the other dog or puppy. We hope to work with a breeder who is experienced in making good family matches, but there is a chance the new puppy won’t be as excited about Sundance as he is about a new puppy, and the new puppy will have its own individual personality. And there’s a chance that once a couple of weeks have passed and the novelty of a playmate has worn off, Sundance will lose interest and prefer being the center of attention. The way I look at it is, do I still want a second Havanese if it turns out I have to pay daycare/pet sitter costs for two, they don’t care about each other at all, do I have space to gate/crate/contain them separately, and can I manage the time commitment of a puppy while still making sure Sundance gets the attention he needs? For me the answer is yes, but there were some timing issues with DS and we finally decided this year was a good time. Now I’m waiting until DD has her driver’s license (which will be in just a couple of months! ) because I’ll be able to take evening classes with Sundance and a puppy class when she can drive herself to dance/activities every day.
> 
> IMo, definitely get a second puppy if you want one! Just consider, do you still want a second puppy if it turns out they don’t become friends? If the puppy doesn’t provide her the companionship you’re hoping for, and you won’t feel regret, you should get another Havanese! I’m really looking forward to having another to bring its own individual personality to our family, I know it will be a lot of fun. But it’s also okay to enjoy just one.


Certainly sounds like YOU are getting yourself closer and closer...


----------



## Catharine (11 mo ago)

Jbrasier said:


> I have raised my 18 mo old Havanese bought through a breeder from 10 wks. and am very close to her as a retired recent widow that lives aaline in my. Home.. She was the runt of the litter and she immediately chose me on my first visit. She and I walk alot in our dog friendly neighborhood ((I only have courtyard), play , learn tricks and hang out together most days with the exception of errands. She is timid but so sweet and a joy to have in my life. She likes to be around poeple although there are only a few she willnot duck and run from if they try to pet her. She adores a havanese she matches in age. I even take her to a dog “nanny” one whole day weekly at her home to have her around her cavalier and another adult . It took Emmy 6 mos. to really enjoy these outings but she now gets excited when I take her. We also completed 2 levels of obedience classes and she loved the little dogs but avoided all others. I am considering adopting a rescue Have or buy a young Have adult if I can find one as I think she would enjoy the company if the right match but although Emmy is spayed also wonder if gender would be factor. I would really appreciate input from this forum .


We got little Beau from the same breeder this January when Archie was 2.5 yrs. 
They are VERY different temperamentally but after about a week of snarls and a put-out look, Archie accepted his brother. They run around together all day. It’s a joy to watch. 
And to my surprise, two dogs is actually less work! Archie, who was a picky and disinterested eater, now eats at 7 am and 5 pm because that’s what Beau wants and he’s afraid Beau, who is extremely motivated by food, will take his😉
Do go to the same breeder because they will be able to try to match personalities. Beau is very much a follower so Archie remains large and in charge! I can see that if Beau had a different personality, it might be an entirely different experience. 
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Catharine said:


> We got little Beau from the same breeder this January when Archie was 2.5 yrs.
> They are VERY different temperamentally but after about a week of snarls and a put-out look, Archie accepted his brother. They run around together all day. It’s a joy to watch.
> And to my surprise, two dogs is actually less work! Archie, who was a picky and disinterested eater, now eats at 7 am and 5 pm because that’s what Beau wants and he’s afraid Beau, who is extremely motivated by food, will take his😉
> Do go to the same breeder because they will be able to try to match personalities. Beau is very much a follower so Archie remains large and in charge! I can see that if Beau had a different personality, it might be an entirely different experience.
> Good luck with your decision.


I think having two dogs can be wonderful, however I do not see how two dogs can be less work. Havanese need to be groomed even if in a puppy cut. Nails and paw pads are often neglected. So that means more time or more expense. Dogs get old and can get sick. Veterinary care is not cheap. Teeth cleaning is expensive. Getting a second dog should not be necessary to fix a picky eater. All this being said, getting a second dog can be worth it. However, it is important to realize the pros and cons and realize that the puppy and young adult stage does not last forever. Good to go into it with eyes wide open.


----------



## Catharine (11 mo ago)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think having two dogs can be wonderful, however I do not see how two dogs can be less work. Havanese need to be groomed even if in a puppy cut. Nails and paw pads are often neglected. So that means more time or more expense. Dogs get old and can get sick. Veterinary care is not cheap. Teeth cleaning is expensive. Getting a second dog should not be necessary to fix a picky eater. All this being said, getting a second dog can be worth it. However, it is important to realize the pros and cons and realize that the puppy and young adult stage does not last forever. Good to go into it with eyes wide open.


All true, of course. Expense aside, the combination of these two, day to day, is definitely easier than Archie alone. And Archie eating with Beau at regular times is a bonus!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Catharine said:


> All true, of course. Expense aside, the combination of these two, day to day, is definitely easier than Archie alone. And Archie eating with Beau at regular times is a bonus!


My two dogs have been great. I have no regrets. However, I have not found my two to be less work. Still worth it though. I am not sure how two can be less work unless maybe they play together a lot so the owner’s time is freed up. I would be curious as to what else would cause two to be less work.


----------



## Catharine (11 mo ago)

mudpuppymama said:


> My two dogs have been great. I have no regrets. However, I have not found my two to be less work. Still worth it though. I am not sure how two can be less work unless maybe they play together a lot so the owner’s time is freed up. I would be curious as to what else would cause two to be less work.


We’ve never had a dog before so Archie is our only frame of reference. We could see he was an independent soul with “selective listening” who was not motivated in the least by food. When we brought Beau home and saw the gusto with which he ate his food, we knew he was different. Within a day he had learned to “sit” and “wait” for his treat while Archie took his first. Archie is anxious by nature, with massive separation anxiety. Having Beau around to lead has calmed him and I think made him happier. So yes, it is less work AND worry.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Catharine said:


> We’ve never had a dog before so Archie is our only frame of reference. We could see he was an independent soul with “selective listening” who was not motivated in the least by food. When we brought Beau home and saw the gusto with which he ate his food, we knew he was different. Within a day he had learned to “sit” and “wait” for his treat while Archie took his first. Archie is anxious by nature, with massive separation anxiety. Having Beau around to lead has calmed him and I think made him happier. So yes, it is less work AND worry.


I did not realize that Archie has separation anxiety. I am very glad that Beau is helping. Getting a second dog does not always mean that it will fix separation anxiety. I am glad it worked for you but I sincerely hope that other people do not get a second dog thinking that this will fix separation anxiety or picky eating, or any other problems the first dog may have. It is wonderful if it helps but not a guarantee.


----------



## JoanB22 (Aug 29, 2021)

Catharine said:


> We got little Beau from the same breeder this January when Archie was 2.5 yrs.
> They are VERY different temperamentally but after about a week of snarls and a put-out look, Archie accepted his brother. They run around together all day. It’s a joy to watch.
> And to my surprise, two dogs is actually less work! Archie, who was a picky and disinterested eater, now eats at 7 am and 5 pm because that’s what Beau wants and he’s afraid Beau, who is extremely motivated by food, will take his😉
> Do go to the same breeder because they will be able to try to match personalities. Beau is very much a follower so Archie remains large and in charge! I can see that if Beau had a different personality, it might be an entirely different experience.
> Good luck with your decision.


That’s great advice about the breeder. She was really helpful in my decision to choose Emmy. And I love the food story.Thank you.


----------



## pdq_bc (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi everyone. Rarely do i post here, but thought i would to on this topic.

So like Catharine, we got our Luca from the same breeder when Bella was 2.5 year old. Rarely have we ever had only one dog. And if we did, is was for maybe a year. (note, these are dogs 7 & 8 for us).

Some of you will disagree with me (based on your posts) that two dogs are easier than one. But this is our experience (and your experience may vary).

Why is it easier? starting with puppyhood, the older dog helps with the training, the socialization, and teaching the rules to the new dog. The two dogs will form a bond and are there for one another; in play, companionship, and protection.

Yes, you will spend more time with your dogs (for example, combing / brushing). But is that a bad thing? Not for me!

Mostly importantly ... if you have two, you will have double the joy in your heart.

cheers,
peter


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I don’t think anyone here is saying that getting a second dog is a bad thing. I was trying to say that getting a second dog to alleviate psychological problems of the first one is risky and may backfire. And getting a second dog to alleviate guilt at leaving them alone does not really make sense since two should never be left alone any longer than one. I also think that people should not feel guilty if they do not want a dog for whatever reason such as time or money. I also think a single dog can be just as happy. I don’t think the wonderful single dogs on this forum like Sundance, Shama and Perry are any less happy than dogs who are in multi dog households. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but I sometimes feel that people who are happy and content with a single dog are shamed into thinking they are somehow being cruel and selfish by only having one. And I really believe that these single dogs are just as happy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I don’t think anyone here is saying that getting a second dog is a bad thing. I was trying to say that getting a second dog to alleviate psychological problems of the first one is risky and may backfire. And getting a second dog to alleviate guilt at leaving them alone does not really make sense since two should never be left alone any longer than one. I also think that people should not feel guilty if they do not want a dog for whatever reason such as time or money. I also think a single dog can be just as happy. I don’t think the wonderful single dogs on this forum like Sundance, Shama and Perry are any less happy than dogs who are in multi dog households. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but I sometimes feel that people who are happy and content with a single dog are shamed into thinking they are somehow being cruel and selfish by only having one. And I really believe that these single dogs are just as happy.


Exactly!!! We LOVE our multiple Havanese, and I wouldn’t want to give up even ONE of them!!! But I am absolutely CERTAIN that Kodi was just as happy as our one and only! ❤


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Exactly!!! We LOVE our multiple Havanese, and I wouldn’t want to give up even ONE of them!!! But I am absolutely CERTAIN that Kodi was just as happy as our one and only! ❤


Same here. I love both my dogs but I am sure each would be happy alone. I know so many wonderful well adjusted “only” dogs that are living the good life with their owners all to themself!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> I don’t think anyone here is saying that getting a second dog is a bad thing. I was trying to say that getting a second dog to alleviate psychological problems of the first one is risky and may backfire. And getting a second dog to alleviate guilt at leaving them alone does not really make sense since two should never be left alone any longer than one. I also think that people should not feel guilty if they do not want a dog for whatever reason such as time or money. I also think a single dog can be just as happy. I don’t think the wonderful single dogs on this forum like Sundance, Shama and Perry are any less happy than dogs who are in multi dog households. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but I sometimes feel that people who are happy and content with a single dog are shamed into thinking they are somehow being cruel and selfish by only having one. And I really believe that these single dogs are just as happy.


I am sure that if we decided to get a second one, knowing how he feels about other dogs right now, Perry would learn to cope, but getting one wouldn't be for him, it would be for me. I did want a second one for a long time - but then after moving back to the US and dealing with having a second one most of the day with us (my Mom's scotty), not having my Mom around to watch Perry when needed, and our lifestyle made me realize that we were better off with just one - much easier to "sneak" one in their bag into a restaurant when we're traveling or to take on flights (some airlines only allow 1 per cabin or have other restrictions - for example, not allowing 2 dogs to sit side by side) - so a combination of knowing that Perry is happier alone and our lifestyle means that we're going to be a one dog household for a while at least.


----------



## Catharine (11 mo ago)

pdq_bc said:


> Hi everyone. Rarely do i post here, but thought i would to on this topic.
> 
> So like Catharine, we got our Luca from the same breeder when Bella was 2.5 year old. Rarely have we ever had only one dog. And if we did, is was for maybe a year. (note, these are dogs 7 & 8 for us).
> 
> ...


In our case, the new pup trained the elder. Archie now eats on a regular schedule because he know Beau wants his food😂


----------



## Catharine (11 mo ago)

mudpuppymama said:


> I don’t think anyone here is saying that getting a second dog is a bad thing. I was trying to say that getting a second dog to alleviate psychological problems of the first one is risky and may backfire. And getting a second dog to alleviate guilt at leaving them alone does not really make sense since two should never be left alone any longer than one. I also think that people should not feel guilty if they do not want a dog for whatever reason such as time or money. I also think a single dog can be just as happy. I don’t think the wonderful single dogs on this forum like Sundance, Shama and Perry are any less happy than dogs who are in multi dog households. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but I sometimes feel that people who are happy and content with a single dog are shamed into thinking they are somehow being cruel and selfish by only having one. And I really believe that these single dogs are just as happy.


My elder dog does not have “psychological problems”. We got a second dog because we wanted two.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Catharine said:


> My elder dog does not have “psychological problems”. We got a second dog because we wanted two.


I did not say your dog had psychological problems. If you got another dog because you wanted one then that is awesome. Some dogs do have very bad separation anxiety and owners get a second dog trying to fix it.


----------



## JoanB22 (Aug 29, 2021)

Melissa Brill said:


> I am sure that if we decided to get a second one, knowing how he feels about other dogs right now, Perry would learn to cope, but getting one wouldn't be for him, it would be for me. I did want a second one for a long time - but then after moving back to the US and dealing with having a second one most of the day with us (my Mom's scotty), not having my Mom around to watch Perry when needed, and our lifestyle made me realize that we were better off with just one - much easier to "sneak" one in their bag into a restaurant when we're traveling or to take on flights (some airlines only allow 1 per cabin or have other restrictions - for example, not allowing 2 dogs to sit side by side) - so a combination of knowing that Perry is happier alone and our lifestyle means that we're going to be a one dog household for a while at least.


----------



## JoanB22 (Aug 29, 2021)

More excellent input. I didn’t realize my question would create such a lively discussion but want to think each of you for giving me so much to think about. I do understand what this has to be such an individual decision as to make the right one requires me to focus on both the unique needs of my dog as well as my lifestyle . I am so thankful to this forum and your willingness to share your wisdom about these dear little fur babies.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Catharine said:


> In our case, the new pup trained the elder. Archie now eats on a regular schedule because he know Beau wants his food😂


It is true that "fussy eating" stops when you have multiples!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Dogs are very competitive when it comes to food. Having multiple dogs is definitely a perk for getting picky eaters to be less picky. However, it also means that multiple dogs may each require a safe haven to eat their food to avoid food fights, double dipping or creation of gulpers. Not a big deal, but something to think about with multiple dogs. I learned this the hard way after my yorkie stole Mia’s entire dinner one time.


----------



## VictoriaB (11 mo ago)

I just brought my second Havanese into my home, other than going back to potty training (nightly trips) to the potty pad Honestly, I don’t regret my decision. My first Winston is 17months and Willow is 3months at first it was an adjustment but Winston is learning how to play properly with his little sister. I did hire a trainer to help with the process due to the fact that what ever Winston does Willow will follow, even BAD habits.


----------



## Catharine (11 mo ago)

mudpuppymama said:


> Dogs are very competitive when it comes to food. Having multiple dogs is definitely a perk for getting picky eaters to be less picky. However, it also means that multiple dogs may each require a safe haven to eat their food to avoid food fights, double dipping or creation of gulpers. Not a big deal, but something to think about with multiple dogs. I learned this the hard way after my yorkie stole Mia’s entire dinner one time.


I’ve taught Beau to “wait” while Archie eats. He leaves him to eat slowly, in piece😉


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Catharine said:


> I’ve taught Beau to “wait” while Archie eats. He leaves him to eat slowly, in piece😉


I have seen where people make all their dogs wait until all are served and then they all eat at once. I have not seen where one waits for the other to finish, however whatever works so the other one can eat in peace is good.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Dogs are very competitive when it comes to food. Having multiple dogs is definitely a perk for getting picky eaters to be less picky. However, it also means that multiple dogs may each require a safe haven to eat their food to avoid food fights, double dipping or creation of gulpers. Not a big deal, but something to think about with multiple dogs. I learned this the hard way after my yorkie stole Mia’s entire dinner one time.


For sure. I believe that all dogs should feel safe while eating. Mine all have their own crates to eat in! (Ducky eats in his trolley, which is on a different wall)


----------



## Catharine (11 mo ago)

OMG they’re adorable in their little custom crates! ❤


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> For sure. I believe that all dogs should feel safe while eating. Mine all have their own crates to eat in! (Ducky eats in his trolley, which is on a different wall)
> View attachment 178103


I know someone with 11 Scotties and they all eat in their crate!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Catharine said:


> OMG they’re adorable in their little custom crates! ❤


They aren't custom! They are just pretty... They come from Wayfair!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I know someone with 11 Scotties and they all eat in their crate!



I wouldn't want to see 11 Scotties in a food fight!


----------



## JandR (7 mo ago)

What a great read here! I have an 8-month old who loves playing with other pups outside and was thinking Rapha would love a second, but I just don’t think I could handle it right now. Maybe later. So it’s great to know multiples and singles all do well! My little guy seems very happy. We play a lot and I make sure he gets plenty of dog friend time with others when I can.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

JandR said:


> What a great read here! I have an 8-month old who loves playing with other pups outside and was thinking Rapha would love a second, but I just don’t think I could handle it right now. Maybe later. So it’s great to know multiples and singles all do well! My little guy seems very happy. We play a lot and I make sure he gets plenty of dog friend time with others when I can.


Sounds like Rapha is living the good life. If you do decide to get a second at some point, it would be better IMO to wait until Rapha is older. I got a second dog when my Mia was only seven months old…big mistake!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

JandR said:


> What a great read here! I have an 8-month old who loves playing with other pups outside and was thinking Rapha would love a second, but I just don’t think I could handle it right now. Maybe later. So it’s great to know multiples and singles all do well! My little guy seems very happy. We play a lot and I make sure he gets plenty of dog friend time with others when I can.


Sounds like Rapha is living the good life. If you do decide to get a second at some point, it would be better IMO to wait until Rapha is older. I got a second dog when my Mia was only seven months old…big mistake!


----------



## JandR (7 mo ago)

mudpuppymama said:


> Sounds like Rapha is living the good life. If you do decide to get a second at some point, it would be better IMO to wait until Rapha is older. I got a second dog when my Mia was only seven months old…big mistake!


Oh very good to know. Yeah, puppyhood was a lot of work (in the midst of my busy life). We’ve now found our groove, a good routine, etc. so I would definitely love to enjoy that a little longer. I’m glad he has outdoor friends to play with for now. Thank you!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

JandR said:


> Oh very good to know. Yeah, puppyhood was a lot of work (in the midst of my busy life). We’ve now found our groove, a good routine, etc. so I would definitely love to enjoy that a little longer. I’m glad he has outdoor friends to play with for now. Thank you!!


I think the main message here is get a 2nd one if YOU want one, don't get one if you're doing it just because you think your pup needs a "friend"


----------

